# Another Aristocrat Masterpeice...MINE!!



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Heres the first batch of pics everyone!
heres the guys truck,he said he was giving me a hour lead time but he had the humi in the garage when i got home(after 30 mins)








We noticed a damaged area in the packing...








began inspection...








checking the area in question....








more pics on the way...


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Dave You Pimp nice looking Aristocrat


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

sweet!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Nice. You'll have a great time, I'm sure, filling her up.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

_PURTY!!_


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Its about time.

Now we dont have to listen to you wimpering on when its coming ! :r 

It is a tough wait... isnt it Dave. 

But in the end, it is so worth it. That is a thing of beauty that you will have for ever and ever.

Congrats Dave.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Dayum !!!!! Just look at the reflection off that .............. glass ! 










That's super-sharp, Dave. You are gunna have a blast filling her up.


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

Finally Dave, that things a beaut. Congrats buddy.


----------



## Sturat (May 7, 2006)

Thats nice!! Congrats . . .


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

Awesome humidor. I hope you get as much out enjoyment out of it as the enjoyment you take out of it.

scottie


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL ! ! I LOVE the color choice!!!!! NICE !!!! Congrats man!:bl


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Dave that is just awesome, now fill that baby up, and if you need help....I'm sure we gorillas can help:r


----------



## Quint (Oct 19, 2006)

That is sweet, Congrats and enjoy it.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Dave, be sure to let me know when you order the next one. 

They can be very addictive !! :r


----------



## SingleMaltScott (Jan 13, 2007)

:hn sigh, I used to have one of those


----------



## piperman (Sep 8, 2005)

Very nice, do those come with an active humidification device. just courious.
:cb :ss


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

piperman said:


> Very nice, do those come with an active humidification device. just courious.
> :cb :ss


Thats whats in the cardboard box in the humidor.


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

I bet your heart skipped a few beats when you noticed that damaged area in the packing:hn So glad it wasn't hurt...!


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

berry purdy... now DK can see exactly what you have in stock... :bl


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

Very nice!!!! Enjoy that humi Dave


----------



## Jeebus (Dec 20, 2006)

Very, very nice. I need to start saving for one i guess.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

everything looked great so i signed off..








got her in the room with Teds help...


----------



## Stog-a-Boy (Jul 13, 2006)

Holy Chit!! You know ill be up there this weekend to see it!


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

68TriShield said:


> everything looked great so i signed off..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man are those things beautiful!!!!! Congrats on your new baby!


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Sweet, so when are you ardering the next one


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

heres the full extend option...








getting the electronics and humidification hooked up (so easy)


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

it's all hooked up...








portrait...








profile...








and a look at the depth and grain..i'm so impressed....


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

That's a real gem! Congratulations!


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

New sig line time...congrats, Nigel.


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

Dave did good gorillas, IT'S SWEET! Now have fun filling it up Dave.
:ss


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

That is gorgeous. Well done. Very cool. Time to :ss


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Woohoo! Congrats Dave! Looks great :dr


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

beautiful humi Dave  Can't wait to see it full


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

Looks awesome Dave. I know you've got some sticks already lined up to go in there...let's see 'em.


----------



## Diesel Kinevel (Aug 21, 2006)

oooh ahhh so nice....It doesnt have a lock does it??


----------



## Stog-a-Boy (Jul 13, 2006)

Diesel Kinevel said:


> oooh ahhh so nice....It doesnt have a lock does it??


Why would you want to know that? :r :r


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

Awesome!!

I like the full extend option.....


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Very cool.:ss


----------



## Diesel Kinevel (Aug 21, 2006)

Stog-a-Boy said:


> Why would you want to know that? :r :r


no reason


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

Schwiiing!!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Very nice.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Very nice, bro. Congrats!!!! When you gonna have the cigar-filled pix up?


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

The Professor said:


> Very nice, bro. Congrats!!!! When you gonna have the cigar-filled pix up?


as soon as i can...:ss


----------



## c-poc (Sep 1, 2006)

Nice cab!!! Very nice!


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

handsome bit of storage there, congrats!


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Very Nice Congrats!:ss


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

A work of art. Well done.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Natural cherry? Nice, Dave...congrats.

I'm ordering my Aristo tomorrow... The coolers are becoming a real tax.


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

she's a beaut mate!


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

Love it, bet you'll have fun filling it..


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Wow. Worth the wait I'd say


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Looks great, Dave. Best of luck with it!


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

I'm waiting for my Plus 48. How long did it take from the time you placed the order?


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

whiteboard said:


> Natural cherry? Nice, Dave...congrats.
> 
> I'm ordering my Aristo tomorrow... The coolers are becoming a real tax.


YES!!! Now i'll be waiting to see yours Tim...


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

68TriShield said:


> YES!!! Now i'll be waiting to see yours Tim...


8-10 weeks plus 1 day...and counting...


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

whiteboard said:


> 8-10 weeks plus 1 day...and counting...


I'm with you. I am a week in with my order. It feels like 10 years already:mn


----------



## winnie (Feb 27, 2007)

That's a beautiful humidor!

I'm just getting started....maybe someday!


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

Very Nice!! Congrats and enjoy :ss


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Stunning Dave! Congrats brother!


----------



## rockyr (Aug 6, 2006)

Verrrry nice. Congrats!


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

Wow, very nice, congrats Dave. Like a proud dad with a new baby. Now, you didn't tell the wife what it's going to cost to fill it up did ya? That may cost ya more than a coat....:r


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Very nice, Dave. Hope you enjoy it to the fullest.


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

WTG Dave! Glad your baby finally made it home!! I know you've been chompin at the bit for it to arrive. ENjoy it bro, you deserve it!!


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

Wow Dave that thing is a beauty!! Congrats :ss


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

:bl WOW it's so pretty. I love the draw system.  Congrats on a wonderful purchase!


----------



## kvaughan (Jul 11, 2006)

Very nice looking bet you'll have a grand 'ol time filling it up!


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Loadin', loadin;. loadin'...


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Congratulations on that beauty! Looks great.


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

I am so glad our..I mean your Humi has finally arrived.

Be sending some cigars over for you to hold for me!! hahaha.

Congrats Dave - i bet you can't wipe the smile off your face:dr  .


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

Congrats Dave; this is a momentous occassion. A day for the ages; a day of GLORY! Your day in the sun has arrived! That is a gorgeous piece of functional furniture of heirloom quality! You deserve every bit of it brother!

:bl


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Excellent choice Dave! Love the way the shelves pull out all the way. Enjoy and fill her up!


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

Beautiful! I gotta start saving for Aristocrat #2 now.p


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Beautiful Dave, you look like a proud PAPA  

Thanks for sharing with us


----------



## CEC_Tech (Oct 2, 2006)

Nice Humi dave! Let us know how long it takes to season it! If you end up not liking it, i'll take it off your hands.


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

You know I just may have to make the drive to MD to check this out personally...


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

DriftyGypsy said:


> You know I just may have to make the drive to MD to check this out personally...


I'd love to see you DG :ss


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> I'd love to see you DG :ss


Maybe when it gets warmer... the g/f and I can come down...


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Yea Dave, how bout a christening herf :ss


----------



## chip (Jan 18, 2006)

Very nice.....glad to see the wait did not kill ya after all.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Congrats Dave, it's awesome! So happy for you!!


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

:dr :dr :dr :dr :dr big sigh and, damn I want money. 216 mil for the mega millions? hmmm oh the posiblities.


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

Congrats Dave!!!!


----------



## Dr. Stogie Fresh (Nov 18, 2005)

Very nice pickup. You are going to enjoy that humi and it will be faithful for many years.

I have had the best luck with the Set-and-Forget reservoir on the back of the second shelf.

Doc


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Dr. Stogie Fresh said:


> Very nice pickup. You are going to enjoy that humi and it will be faithful for many years.
> 
> I have had the best luck with the Set-and-Forget reservoir on the back of the second shelf.
> 
> Doc


the lower middle shelf right?I think i'll move it up then...


----------



## Lopez (Mar 14, 2006)

Bob Staebell just does great work. Mine's worked out really well. Well, except for the part about being too small. I thought the rule of thumb was to get one twice as big as what you thought you needed. In reality, the multiplier is either 3 or 4.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Dr. Stogie Fresh said:


> Very nice pickup. You are going to enjoy that humi and it will be faithful for many years.
> 
> I have had the best luck with the Set-and-Forget reservoir on the back of the second shelf.
> 
> Doc


Me to. I also just installed two fans. Working like the day I bought it.

Perfect !!


----------



## mhillsing23 (Apr 18, 2006)

Coveting is supposed to be bad right? Uh, I won't call it that then!

Fill'er up!


----------



## Accident (Sep 12, 2006)

Suddenly, I'm not so happy with my coolerdor. :ss 

Nice cabinet. Looks so.....EMPTY tho. Load er up!! (don't follow all the 'seasoning' rules, humidity is a myth created by people with dry skin and flakey cigars)

Sort by wrapper, then country of origin, then, lenth, then ring guage, no wait, empty it out and start over, take the weekend to get it JUST RIGHT!!

Enjoy.
Smoke.
Stare.
Good Purchase.

Accident


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

How The Heck Did I Miss This?????????????????

Congrats Buddy!


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Seanohue said:


> Yea Dave, how bout a christening herf :ss


:tpd:


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

That is one good looking Aristocrat.. Well Deserved !!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

DriftyGypsy said:


> Maybe when it gets warmer... the g/f and I can come down...





Seanohue said:


> Yea Dave, how bout a christening herf :ss





n3uka said:


> :tpd:


My home and humi are always open...:ss


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> My home and *humi are always open*...:ss


Careful there... Dave (n3uka) and I aren't too far away from you. You could very soon regret that offer! :r

Congrats man, it looks beautiful!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Is that thing full yet Dave


----------



## trogdor | the burninator (Jan 4, 2007)

glorious...more pics! this time, more slowly...


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

heres one of the top drawer,it took care of 3 good sized desk tops..


----------



## trogdor | the burninator (Jan 4, 2007)

ohoooooooooooooooooooo mama....that's a lot of cigars and that's just the first drawer~


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

Congratulations...that is a beautiful humidor...wow! Have fun filling it...


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Dave, beautiful man, thanks for sharing! Enjoy filling 'er up! :ss

CD


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

68TriShield said:


> My home and humi are always open...:ss


Best fill the fridge if you extend the invite to me Dave! :r


----------



## Greg C (Oct 13, 2004)

I wet myself! Very nice, Dave.


:dr


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

Beautiful piece, Dave, and some great pics. Knew the pics were coming, but haven't been online much the last couple of days. Glad to see your cigars are finding their new home to their liking.

GLad to see Ted isn't sick of you after all those hours in the car..:r 

Enjoy, my friend!!!!


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> heres one of the top drawer,it took care of 3 good sized desk tops..


That's what I'm talking about. Let's see some more.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Best fill the fridge if you extend the invite to me Dave! :r


IF?What do you mean if?Always for you my Brother!


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Wow Dave, congratulations that is one beautiful cabinet humidor!! :dr Now I have finally figured out what your old signature line meant!! I’m sure your going to enjoy seeing that baby full!!  
:ss


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

68TriShield said:


> IF?What do you mean if?Always for you my Brother!


Thanks Dave! 

Now, forget the 'fridge....is that Aristocrat full yet???


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

12stones said:


> That's what I'm talking about. Let's see some more.


:tpd: Bring on as much as you can! I LOVE pics!


----------



## bigALemos (Jun 1, 2005)

very very sweet dude, i can't wait to see that thing filled up!


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

WOW Dave, it looks great. I can see why you were so anxiously waiting. Enjoy your new humi. I really like that slide out shelf, thats a nice feature......


-R


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

i hope this is blurry enough to not offend anyone...


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Looks fantastic Dave!! Congrats on that great cab; and almost having it full already!!:ss


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

NICE. JUST PLAIN NICE. 

I like it alot Dave.




scottie


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Looks good Dave, real good. :dr


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

Very nice cab humi and with some tasty contents to boot :dr 
The top section is still empty though, you need to start shopping


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

W O W :dr :dr :dr :dr


----------



## Greg C (Oct 13, 2004)

i hope this is blurry enough to not offend anyone...


It is not blurry enough and I am offended!


----------



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

just another, RIGHT F'n ON! post. shes a beaut, even more so filled!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Looks good Dave, but I see you still got some room left, for now


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Congrats on the purchase, that is an amazing humi you got there. Also, a very nice collection of cigars.:dr


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Wow Dave, that Aristocrat looks even better with cigars in it!!! :dr That’s a very nice selection you have in there!! :dr Congratulations once again!! :ss


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Looks like your baby is enjoying it's new home Dave! Congrats once again brother! I know you're going to enjoy that for years to come, or at least until you outgrow it.:ss


----------



## Islesfan (Mar 1, 2005)

Wow, that is beautiful! Congrats and enjoy that baby for many, many years.


----------



## Tampa1257 (Jul 27, 2006)

Very nice Humidor! I received mine from Bob just after New Years. Lovely construction! Looks like you went with the Plus 48 but with 2 drawers. I went with the Plus 48 THC. Beautiful!!!!:ss


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Very nice, Dave....



Now, I have a problem, your opening post was of a gorgeous tall, mostly naked blondish knockout, and I could see lots of naughty bits. I thought we were going to try to keep those kind of posts to a minimum.


Congrats, man.


----------



## fr3nchguy (Feb 4, 2007)

Love love it!


----------



## digger (Mar 22, 2006)

It looks beautiful empty. Beyond words full.

Enjoy!

Are you finding it to be a good trouble free unit???


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

digger said:


> It looks beautiful empty. Beyond words full.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> Are you finding it to be a good trouble free unit???


Why yes,yes i am...


----------

